# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  خطا در اجرای پروتئوس

## rasol_afkham

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
چند روزی شده که هر پروژ ای رو تو پروتئوس اجرا می کنم خطا می ده و اصلا  اجرا نمی شه. تمام پروژه هایی که روز های قبل اجرا می کردم و بدون هچ مشکلی  اجرا می شد، حالا هیچکدام اجرا نمی شه و خطای زیر رو نشون می ده
External model DLL "KEYPAD.DLL" not found. GLE=0x0000007E
Simulattion FAILD due to fatal simulation error
همه چیز از اونجا شروع شد که نسخه (8.6) پروتئوس رو نصب کردم. تو راهنمای نصبش گفته بود نیازی به کرک نداره و کرک شده است.
از پریروز تا حال کل نت رو گشتم اما مشکل رو پیدا نکردم.. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
در ضمن پروتئوس رو پاک کردم و دوباره نصب کرد. اما مشکل حل نشد. نسخه های قبلی رو هم امتحان کردم اما نشد.

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

> ... در ضمن پروتئوس رو پاک کردم ...


آیا کرک پروتئوس رو هم پاک کردین؟

----------


## rasol_afkham

یعنی چی کرک رو پاک کردین متوجه نشدم. نرم افزار رو Unistall کردم و از نو نصب کردم و بعد کرک کردم. اما مشکل حل نشد

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

> یعنی چی کرک رو پاک کردین متوجه نشدم. نرم افزار رو Unistall کردم و از نو نصب کردم و بعد کرک کردم. اما مشکل حل نشد

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

با سلام
این فایل فیکس رو تست کنید

*دانلود فایل*

----------


## zahramaniee

سلام
این خطا مربوط به عدم نصب کتابخونه در نرم افزار پروتئوس هست من دوتا لینک براتون میذارم توضیحات کامل نصب رو قرار داده میتونید چک کنید 

https://matlabprozhe.com/%D8%A7%D9%8...6%D9%88%D8%B3/

https://matlabprozhe.com/%D8%A7%D9%8...%A7%DB%8C-avr/

----------

